# Please help may be Chlamydia???



## proudpk89 (Dec 4, 2013)

hi, I have a nigerian dwarf herd of 9 does, one buck and wether. I purchased these goats as a whole herd 3 yrs ago and have kept them a closed herd without any problems. Recently the oldest doe passed away and I decided to purchase a doe from a breeder getting out of goats. Not thinking and soooo sorry now I just put the doe in with my girls. Two days after she was here she developed pink eye, so I closed her up and it went away within 3 days with treatment. Now two of my other goats are blind in both eyes and 4 months pregnant!! Some of the other girls have shown slight symtoms but with treatment they never really got it that bad. Doing research on pink eye, I have been reading that it goes hand in hand with Chlamydia and abortions. All of my goats are bred, 4 four months along, 3, 3 months along, one two months along and one just bred. I am extreamly concerned that they will all have abortions or still borns!! First, since they got pink eye doe this mean its chlamydia? second, if it is, is there anything I can treat them with so they wont abort? I could just kick myself in the behind for not thinking and quarantining!:GAAH:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

No, it does not necessarily mean it is chlamydia because there are a lot of things that can cause pink eye. Pink eye is nothing more than infectious conjunctivitis, and can be caused by irritation (dust, grass seed in eye, weed seed, etc) as well as viral and/or bacterial contamination. If you are concerned about chlamydia, call your vet and have your girls tested to rule it out and give you some peace of mind. In the meantime, a solution of 10 cc's gentamycin, 10 cc's dexamethasone, and 10 cc's of distilled water mixed up in a well washed out small spray bottle (I like the travel sized hair spray bottles) will usually knock out pink-eye in one day. Warning: *Do not use if the eye is ulcerated.*


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You can also use Pen, Tylan 200 or LA 200 as an eye drop...unless its ulcerated (red raised bump area) then you need a triple antibiotic cream, neospordin or generic brand works. well...keep the face and eye area clean and dry as possible...this needs to run its course...LA 200 is the treatment for Chlamydia...the probelm is that it can interfere with bone & teeth formation of the growing fetus. I would only go that route if they test positive..Like goatcrazy said, pink eye is not always Chlamydia....contact a vet and have one of them tested...and go from there...
Best wishes


----------



## proudpk89 (Dec 4, 2013)

I gave the vet a call first thing this morning and he told me that he dosent know much about goats and that pretty much he wouldn't do it becuase he was to backed up from horse and cow calls. (he's the only vet around) I called another vet about 30 miles away and the cost of him driving here would be crazy expensive. So that being said I am back to square one. The two that were blind are doing a lot better and can almost see again, they never got to the point they ulcerated thank goodness. But now that I can't find out for sure if this is the chlamydia strain, would it be to risky to treat the two that are 4 months along for it anyway? what about the others? And if not, what dosage of LA-200 should I use and for how many days? thanks


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

here is an article on what it is and how to treat....treating is your call, since we are not there to see whats going on...you need to go on your gut, I have not dealt with this but from the article, treatment is time specific...I would choose Biomycin, which is the same medication as LA 200 but with out the sting of LA 200, which hurts like the dickens!!

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/chlamydia.html


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If they were mine I would treat. Nothing is sadder or more frustrating as being almost so close to having kids and they abort. There is a thread going on here about someone who had one of her does tested and came back pos. Maybe ask them how it was tested and where it was sent....if its blood and you know how to drae blood you can do it your self and send it off.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is another thread that discusses chlamydia also. There are 2 more articles in it. Good luck!

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f218/treating-preventing-future-abortion-storm-158703/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

proudpk89 said:


> I gave the vet a call first thing this morning and he told me that he dosent know much about goats and that pretty much he wouldn't do it becuase he was to backed up from horse and cow calls. (he's the only vet around) I called another vet about 30 miles away and the cost of him driving here would be crazy expensive. So that being said I am back to square one. The two that were blind are doing a lot better and can almost see again, they never got to the point they ulcerated thank goodness. But now that I can't find out for sure if this is the chlamydia strain, would it be to risky to treat the two that are 4 months along for it anyway? what about the others? And if not, what dosage of LA-200 should I use and for how many days? thanks


 30 miles away isn't really far. Is there any way, you could take a goat to the vet for testing? It is important to know, if they have the disease or not. If not, hope it isn't chlamydia.


----------



## proudpk89 (Dec 4, 2013)

I called the vet again (30 miles away) and asked how long it would take to get the test results back and he siad that he would have to send it off and it could take up to 2-3 weeks.....Well I dont really have that long being that a few of my girls have only 1 month to go, so I think I am going to go ahead and treat them like they have chlamydia to try and save at least the ones that are the furthest along. I have read about 100 different la-200 dosages and when to give the shots and have no idea which one to do, I am going to do my whole herd so should I just give them all 1cc/20lbs for 5 cons. days, or should I do 1cc/20lbs for 5 cons. days 6 weeks before their due date? Also if I do LA-200 will this kill chlamydia in my herd for good or will I need to do another round of shots for their kids and next year before I breed again?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I owuld try to find the biomycin...its the same med but doesnt sting..LA 200 stings bad..can take some goats to their knees....
here is the treatment quote from TMG, looks like pellets are fed during pregnancy...shots given up to two months bred...i think I would find the pellets and go that route...



> Chlamydiosis best responds to tetracycline. A good preventative program involves innoculating all does with LA 200, Maxim 200, or an equivalent oxytetracycline product twice prior to breeding, once at 60 days before being introduced to a buck and again at 30 days before mating. Innoculate all bucks and all kids annually, because they can be carriers of this bacteria. During breeding and for two months of gestation, feed all animals in the herd a pelleted ration to which chlortetracycline has been added. Discuss with your goat veterinarian at what time frame during gestation and for what duration the treated ration should be fed. Aureomycin (chlortetracycline hydrochloride) containing 10 grams per pound of chlortetracycline, added to feed at a rate of five to ten pounds per ton, is an effective as well as affordable dosage. If using a custom feed ration is not a option, Aureomycin antibacterial soluable powders are available for use in drinking water; follow package directions.


----------



## proudpk89 (Dec 4, 2013)

ok I found biomycin so I can get that, Aureomycin pellets I think I can get at our local tractor supply or at least it says that we have it at our store online, So If I feed the pellets should I start feeding them all that today and do so until all have kidded? Will feeding these pellets prevent the does from aborting this year? Also next year when I vaccinate at 60 and 30 days before breeding, do I just do one shot each goat or do I need to do 5 cons. days of the shot on each goat? I'm sorry for all the questions but I'm trying to understand all this info!


----------



## proudpk89 (Dec 4, 2013)

This is what I have at my TS: http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...ory_rn=&top_category=&urlLangId=&cm_vc=-10005

Is this what I need? If so, each of my goats are stall fed in their own stall each evening, should I add a half a cup of crumble to their feed? Also do I keep feeding them this until they kid?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ive never dealt with it , so Im not sure how to answer the questions...

here is what the article said,



> Identification of infected animals prior to the occurence of abortions is difficult. All tests involve using aborted fetal and placental material or blood drawn from the dam at the time of the abortion and again three weeks later. Upon finding aborted fetuses or fetal/placental material, producers should collect it (*using disposable gloves and containment bags*) for delivery to a vet for examination and testing. Although mummified fetuses are usually unsuitable for testing, collect and save them for evaluation. Placental tissue is more important than fetal tissue for purposes of testing. Diagnosis is made even more difficult if the doe retains the placenta. If the material cannot be immediately delivered to the laboratory for study, refrigerate it. Do not freeze it.


I keep re reading the article...If Im reading it correctly, at this point its going to be a wait and see...from the quote above looks like the only way to test is after the miscarriage....

as for the pellets...I re read this as well..



> During breeding and for two months of gestation, feed all animals in the herd a pelleted ration to which chlortetracycline has been added


.

So I believe it means feed it until 2 months bred..not after two months bred..SO my thought is if they are going to abort..there is nothing you can do to stop it at this point..I COULD BE WRONG..i might be miss reading this but this is what I understand...



> Chlamydiosis has been thought to occur only during the last two months of pregnancy, but this is not always the case; producers are observing chlamydial abortions during the first 45 to 60 days of gestation. Depending upon the timeframe during her pregnancy that a doe became infected, she may abort the fetus or she may carry the pregnancy to term and deliver either stillborn, mummified, or live but very weak kids. Occasionally the live births have visible lesions; the placental material is always visibly different from its normal condition, making its examination by a veterinarian essential. Retained placentas are common.


I would prepare for the worse and hope for the best in this case..Be ready to help if a kid is born weak...

Im sorry , i hope someone who has successfully dealt with this canhelp more then I have...


----------



## proudpk89 (Dec 4, 2013)

thanks for your help, this has me worried sick and I hope this was not the chlamydia pink eye strain....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Me too..I know how scary it can be!! the article tells what signs to look for..keep a close watch on them...get the pink eye cleared up and we will pray for the best here ...Go to this web sight and contact the gal there..she deals with herbs and such andmaybe able to recommend something ??Her name is Kristie and she is very nice and quick about answering emails : )

http://landofhavilahfarm.com/index.htm


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Found some links that may help

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/goat-chlamydia-137815/

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/rough-season-sick-154344/


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Those are good articles!! Good info!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Cathy


----------



## proudpk89 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks! that was great information. I really hope everything goes well. I just feel horrible because I did not keep her seperate from the rest of the herd, I was just so excited to get a new goat being I have always kept a closed herd, I just wish I would have thought it through a little better, but you live and learn sometimes the hard way and I will tell you that I will never make this same mistake again! I was going to purchase two other doelings but I think I will hold off awhile to see what becomes of this pink eye strain!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would still treat....if they were mine.


----------



## proudpk89 (Dec 4, 2013)

Ealier today I went and got Aureomycin pellets and biomycin. I did not use the biomycin because honestly I dont know how long or when to treat with it, But I did add the pellets to their grain ration and I will keep giving them this until they all kid. And see what happnes, hopefully I wont have any abortions, but next year before breeding season I am going to treat everyone with a round of biomycin.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

See I was confused about the la200 biomycin thing too.....I'm easily confused and to do it 5 or so days in a row just isn't gonna cut it. After 1 shot my girls hate me and it would take a pack of dogs and a good roper to get them lol. So I do the medicated feed then when I do prebirth stuff give them a good dose of the biomycin. But still keep them on the feed......right wrong iI dodon't know but works.


----------



## proudpk89 (Dec 4, 2013)

See that's kind of what I thought, I hate to give them all those shots and really not knowing if they even have it or not, so for now I am going to just feed the crumbles in with their grain until each one kids, if I start having abortions (which I pray I dont, a few are due jan. 16th) then I will probably do the round of Biomycin on the rest. I guess really its just a waiting game. :sigh:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If you have a goat abort...be sure to send in the fetus or draw blood onthe doe to see if you are actually dealing with chlaydia...that way you know for sure to do the protocal next season...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree. Also wash your hands if you have to help out.....I believe us humans can get it. Also I would go ahead and burn the afterbirth that should help with the spreading as well.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes..everything involved needs to be burned...always wear gloves when dealing with aborted material...


----------



## proudpk89 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks guys, I will hopefully not have to deal with this but If I do all this information has been great!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

FWIW, I'm also hoping and praying you don't have to deal with an abortion storm.  I can't help you with the Chlamydia, but I wouldn't want anybody to have to deal with an abortion storm.


----------

